# Learn a sweet blues solo - Blues in C



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Learn a sweet blues solo over a Blues in C. The solo is using call and response phrasing, and you'll also learn some sweet double-stop ideas, and I explain how these relate to chords. This lesson has a lot of reusable information that you immediately apply to any blues tune. The difficulty is at about Intermediate level. Let me know how you like it.

I need to make a demo for the guitar - it's very cool! Danelectro 64XT.


----------



## 2112 (Dec 30, 2020)

great solo and explanation! thx


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

@dolphinstreet, what brand/model is that Mosrite-style guitar? Great tone!!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

DavidP said:


> @dolphinstreet, what brand/model is that Mosrite-style guitar? Great tone!!


Danelectro 64XT.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks @dolphinstreet. That's one that I'll definitely check out!!


----------

